
Why Is Europe Failing to Create More Unicorns? - urlwolf
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/why-europe-failing-create-more-unicorns-thomas-petersen?trk=v-feed&trk=hp-feed-article-title-share
======
herbst
Are we even trying? I mean we live happy with our 40 hour weeks. Most coders i
know work after less work as in even less work hours other than gaining
millions. A lot of us even earn more than our parents in the first years of
our carreer.

